# Wartungsanleitung für Baitcaster-Rollen



## Deep Down (3. Dezember 2019)

Das nimmt nun sicherlich vielen die Angst vor der Pflege ihrer Baitcaster.

Habe ich es übersehen oder hast Du noch einen neuralgischen Punkt vergessen? Das "Lager" der Rücklaufsperre im Seitendeckel der Kurbelseite (ARB).
Das bereitet irgendwann Probleme, wenn es nicht mehr funktioniert, weil es verharzt, verdreckt oder einfach nur trocken ist. Da eine Multi nicht so gedichtet ist wie eine Stationärrolle dringt immer etwas Wasser ein, welches gerade diesem "Lager", welches aussieht wie ein Nadellager, schnell zusetzt. Selbst Rost habe ich da schon gesehen.
Ich meine, das gibt es von ABU nicht mal als Ersatzteil, also sollte man es gehörig pflegen.
Mein Tipp: Schön mit WD40, Brunox oder Balistol auswaschen, trocknen und mit ein bisschen Öl versehen. Auf keinen Fall fetten, denn das Fett verharzt oder verklebt die Rücklaufsperre.

Auch sollte man dem aussenliegenden Wormshaft der Schnurführung direkt einen Tropfen Öl gönnen. Aber auch dieses nicht zu träge, damit es keinen Dreck sammelt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Dezember 2019)

Die Hemmschwelle wird dadurch sicherlich nicht verringert, denn es fehlen viele wichtige Aspekte in diesem sehr neutral gehaltenen Blog.

Was mir persönlich schonmal direkt ins Auge sticht:


die Bilder enstanden aus unterschiedlichen Projekten
das erste Bild zeigt Produkte von ReelX, währenddessen wird der gezeigte Wartungsprozess mit Quantum's Hot Sauce vollzogen
der Hinweis auf ne Wasserpumpenzange geht mal gar nicht, außer man will Befestigungsmuttern damit zerstören. In aller Regel sind diese Muttern aus weicheren Metallen produziert, passendes Werkzeug ist schon wichtig und keine Kompromisslösungen wie Zangen.

auf Schmierstoffe wird nicht eingegangen, Fett ist nicht Fett und Öl ist auch nicht Öl, gerade bei leichtläufigen BCs ist das immens wichtig welche Schmierstoffe man nehmen sollte
neuralgische Schmierpunkte werden ausgelassen, dazu gehören auch alle Federn und daran montierte beweglichen Anbauteile sowie Achsen/Bolzen auf denen Anbauteile rotieren

Bremsscheibenwartung, Schmutz-und Abriebentfernung in den Bauteilen/Kammern
Überprüfung der Kugellager auf reibungslosen Lauf, komplette Entfettung und Neuschmierung der Lager, vorallem wichtig bei älteren und langgenutzten Modellen

Fettung von Befestigungsschrauben, gerade wenn sie in Kunststoff drehen müssen


----------



## Dirk Nestler (3. Dezember 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Das nimmt nun sicherlich vielen die Angst vor der Pflege ihrer Baitcaster.
> 
> Habe ich es übersehen oder hast Du noch einen neuralgischen Punkt vergessen? Das "Lager" der Rücklaufsperre im Seitendeckel der Kurbelseite (ARB).
> Das bereitet irgendwann Probleme, wenn es nicht mehr funktioniert, weil es verharzt, verdreckt oder einfach nur trocken ist. Da eine Multi nicht so gedichtet ist wie eine Stationärrolle dringt immer etwas Wasser ein, welches gerade diesem "Lager", welches aussieht wie ein Nadellager, schnell zusetzt. Selbst Rost habe ich da schon gesehen.
> ...



Hast vollkommen Recht - das Nadellager der unendlichen Rücklaufsperre ist noch wichtig und wird NUR geölt, NIE gefettet. Baue ich noch textlich ein.


----------



## Dirk Nestler (3. Dezember 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Hemmschwelle wird dadurch sicherlich nicht verringert, denn es fehlen viele wichtige Aspekte in diesem sehr neutral gehaltenen Blog.
> 
> Was mir persönlich schonmal direkt ins Auge sticht:
> 
> ...



Meine Hinweise oben. Ansonsten freuen wir uns natürlich über einen detailliertere Profianleitung von Bimmelrudi.


----------



## zandertex (3. Dezember 2019)

Mann kann hier "Rechtschreibfehler " korrigieren.


----------



## Deep Down (3. Dezember 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> .....
> [*]Fettung von Befestigungsschrauben, gerade wenn sie in Kunststoff drehen müssen
> [/LIST]



Dazu fiele mir noch ein, das man im Falle von selbstschneidenden Schrauben vor dem erneuten Eindrehen diese erstmal auf das Loch im Gehäuse  aufsetzt und solange ganz leicht gegen die Einschraubrichtung dreht, bis die Gewindegänge von Schraube und "Loch" mit einem leichten Einrasten fluchten. Dann erst die Schraube eindrehen. Sie dreht dann in den bereits geschnittenen Gewindegang und versucht nicht einen neuen zu schneiden. Letzteres demoliert nämlich meistens die vorhandenen Gewindegänge im Gehäuse.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Dezember 2019)

Dirk Nestler schrieb:


> Meine Hinweise oben. Ansonsten freuen wir uns natürlich über einen detailliertere Profianleitung von Bimmelrudi.



Siehe es bitte nicht als persönlichen Angriff, so sollte es keineswegs rüberkommen.

Nur verstehe halt auch, das sowas auch durchaus Leute lesen, die sich damit doch etwas auskennen. 
Ich hab mir das Video ja nu auch angesehen, da kommt sicher einiges mehr zur Geltung als nur auf den wenigen Bildern hier.
Natürlich ist so etwas erstmal an Leute gerichtet, die es vielleicht noch nie gemacht haben...quasi Hemmschwellenüberbrückung.
Und da passieren auch durchaus mal kleine Fehlerchen, genauso wie Fragen welcher Schmierstoff usw sinnvoll währe usw.
Fehler wie zb Probieren ob Links/Rechtsgewinde, Abrutschen mit Zangen und damit oftmals Abnutzung von Muttern. 
Passendes Werkzeug ist schon wichtig, ne Zange ist wirklich nur ne Notlösung wenn man weiß was man tut (man tuts dann auch vorsichtig) aber nix besseres zur Hand hat.
Und nicht selten kommt man mit einer Zange auch nicht immer optimal ran an die entsprechende Mutter

Ob man das nun als Werbung sieht wenn man bestimmte, langjährig etablierte Produkte besonders hervorhebt, das mag jeder selbst beurteilen.
Ich denke aber schon das eben jene Produkte, und ich denke da stimmen mir auch einige Leute zu die mit Rollenwartung Erfahrung haben, durchaus auch genannt sein dürften.
Man brauch sich nur mal hier im Board umschauen womit so manch einer versucht hat Bauteile einer Rolle zu schmieren. Da ist von Nähmaschinenöl bis Lagerfett aus dem Wälzlagerbereich quasi alles dabei.
Von WD40 red ich besser nicht

Klar, nehmen kann man irgendwie alles was nen Schmierfilm bildet, wenns ganz eng wird tuts sogar mal kurzfristig Butter von der eingepackten Brotzeit.
Man möchte aber auch nen bissl länger was von der Rolle haben, schließlich kostet ne gute Rolle auch ihr Geld.
Mit dem falschen Schmiermittel kann man auch einiges verhunzen, zb können Bauteile angegriffen werden, verschiedene Schmiermittel miteinander reagieren, Fett kann verharzen usw.

Und je nach Rollentyp sowie deren Einsatzzweck (zb Süß-oder Salzwasser, Sommer oder Winter, kleine schnelldrehende oder eher großkalibrige Rolle) spielt auch der verwendete Schmierstoff eine nicht zu unterschätzende Gewichtung dabei. 
Benutze ich ein eher zähes Fett in einer kleinen Rolle, so werd ich damit später wahrscheinlich nicht zufrieden sein. Denn sie wird deutlich schwergängiger laufen, wenngleich auch ruhiger durch den stärker haftenden Fettfilm.
Das gleiche ist auch bei Kugellagern, die es offen und geschlossen gibt. Letztere lassen sich auch problemlos öffnen und wieder verschließen.
Der Schmierstoff sollte das Lager aber tunlichst nicht verlassen, folglich ist hier ein zu dünner Schmierstoff eher fehl am Platz. Einzige Ausnahme sind Hochgeschwindigkeitslager die nach jedem Einsatz neu geölt werden.

In der Industrie werden dafür entsprechende Lagerpressen benutzt, als Angler behilft man sich mit nem Angelhaken zum Abhebeln der Lagerabdeckung.
Fett rein, Deckel wieder drauf...Lager freut sich.

Von daher finde ich es persönlich schon wichtig, auf richtige Schmiermittel hinzuweisen. Die Frage danach kommt irgendwann dann sowieso.
Dabei kann man ja durchaus mehrere Schmiermittel unterschiedlicher Hersteller betiteln, damit es eben nicht nach Produktplatzierung ausschaut..es gibt reichlich Produkte am Markt, die hervorragend für die Rollenwartung geeignet sind.

Bremswartung ist natürlich eine weitere Stufe, aber auch eine nicht weniger wichtige je nach Einsatzhäufigkeit und Belastung. Das sollte man nicht so einfach unter den Tisch kehren. 
Schließlich wirds auch Leute geben, die eine Wartung an nicht mehr ganz so ladenneuen Rollen durchführen möchten, wo durchaus auch mal ein gewisser Verschleiß feststellbar ist.


Wie gesagt, ich wollte damit keineswegs Haare in der Suppe suchen.  Sonst hätte ich sicherlich ein paar andere Dinge noch genannt.
Gegen Anleitungen zur Rollenwartung hab ich keineswegs etwas, ganz im Gegenteil.
Nur, selbst wenn sie eher universiell und kurz gehalten ist, sollte sie dennoch wesentliche Punkte dabei berücksichtigen.

Denn sonst bleiben für den Leser und möglichen Anwender mehr Fragen offen und er ist allein gelassen, was ich persönlich nicht gut finde.


----------



## Wollebre (4. Dezember 2019)

Was Dirk eingestellt hat halte ich für sehr gelungen!

Sicherlich könnte das mit entsprechende Zwischenbemerkungen/-hinweise noch erweitert werden, nur dann wird es ein dickes Buch was in einem Forum den Rahmen sprengt. Einzelthemen wie das Reinigen/Fetten/Ölen von Kugellagern und Bremsscheiben sind ein eigenständiges Thema. Dann die unterschiedlichen Bremsscheiben Materialien erkennen und durch möglichst besseres Matgerial austauschen usw usw usw. 

Wer sich in Eigenwartungen einarbeiten will, gibts zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. alles selbst machen und "beten" das die Rolle anschließend funktioniert. Wenn nicht landet die à la IKEA bei mir.... 
Bei den netten Anfragen liest sich das meist so wie gestern "ich habe bei versuchter Wartung meine Bay Jigging 2025 verschlimmbessert und bitte Dich um Hilfe".

2. übt die Wartung zusammen mit einer Person die sich möglichst mit den Rollentypen auskennt.

Wenn ich jemanden bei mir zu Hause habe, bringt er max 2 Rollen seiner Lieblingsrollen mit. Dann wird daran geübt was oft mehrere Stunden dauert. Durch Vormachen und dann Selbermachen lassen, lernt man das besser als was jedes Buch, AVI oder Forumsbeitrag rüberbringen kann. 

Alle die bei mir waren, haben anfangs hier und da noch mal telefonisch nachgefragt, machen das heute aber komplett selbständig.

Freunde, dann denkt auch mal darüber wie viele Stunden allein für die Fotos aufgewendet werden müssen.... Teilweise noch bearbeiten für Detailausschnitte,
Schärfe regulieren oder weitere Verbesserungen in einem Grafikprogramm. Texte einfügen und Korrektur lesen.. usw usw. Beim Basteln bekommt man unweigerlich fettige Hände, damit grabbel ich nicht an meiner Kamera rum.... da müßte man sich zigmal die Hände waschen....

Nach all dem Aufwand fragt man sich auch wie lohnenswert ist der Aufwand? Ein paar Monate später kommen die gleichen Fragen..... auch verschwinden oft Beiträge im Nirvana des Forums...

@ Adm
Für solch wertvolle Beiträge müßte das Forum teilweise umgestaltet werden. Z.B. unter Rubrik Rollenhersteller, dann nach Hersteller von A-Z sortiert. Als Beispiel vielleicht mal das Forum von Alan Tani in den USA anschauen was für mich weltweit dafür beispielhaft ist.
In D halte ich eine Trennung für allgemeine Wartungsanfragen zu einer Rolle und die Trennung nach BC, Multi und Stationärrollen nicht für notwendig. In den USA gibt es über 45 Mio Angler wo mehr Transparenz benötigt wird.
https://alantani.com/

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## alexpp (4. Dezember 2019)

Auf Youtube gibt es echt gute Videos um die Wartung von Rollen zu erlernen. Nur bei weitem nicht jeder hat Lust und Zeit sich vernünftig zu informieren. Schade eigentlich, denn eine gut eingestellte und regelmäßig gewartete Rolle macht mehr Spaß und ist natürlich langlebiger.


----------



## Wollebre (4. Dezember 2019)

wer keine Lust und Zeit hat ist wohlgesehende Kunde beim Hämdler.
Wie sagte mein alter Händler immer "sind alles händlerfreundliche Kunden"


----------

